# Help me fix my reel



## kingCHASER31 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a shimano chronarch 200e and it is smooth and cast smooth until about near the end of my cast the spool tightens up a lot and isn't smooth. Please help I don't know what it is. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

is the line stuck on the spool ? if not im guessing its a bearing .


----------



## kingCHASER31 (Jul 17, 2012)

No the line isn't stuck. I also changed out the bearings not too long ago and have been cleaning and lubricating my reel. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Shimano*

Check your brakes. One pin might have fallen off.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Brakes is where I'd look too there's only so many things it can be.
good luck


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

check the posts on the brakes i had a similiar prob.on 1 of my lod ggold chronarchs, one of the brake post was sliding out, a little expoxy fixed it.


----------



## kingCHASER31 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll be sure to check out the brakes.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

There is a small spacer behind the bearing on the brake, you sure it's in there? they fall out easy when taking a bearing out . it will make your spool off center ,with side play ,that the cast control knob may take out but the spool won't be centered in the frame.


----------



## kingCHASER31 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys it's been a while since I posted about my problem. The issue is that there is something wrong with the spool. I put a spool from another chronarch in it and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

On the spool there is the plastic Brake Hub. It is just pressed on the spool shaft. Try pressing it down and make sure it is seated. I've seen some Ch200E's new out of the box where the Brake Hub wasn't pressed all the way down and they had issues similar to yours.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update.
and that bit of info MattK


----------

